
If Japan Can, Why Cant We? (1980) - curiouscats
http://blog.deming.org/2015/11/if-japan-can-why-cant-we-1980-nbc-special-report/
======
Outdoorsman
Quote: "Throughout “If Japan Can, Why Cant We?” executives and front line
workers talk about how important it is to involve workers in improvement
efforts."

That's it in a nutshell...incentive-driven continuous improvement...

"Thinking About Quality" by Dr. W. Edwards Deming, though written 20 years
ago, is still very much worth a read...

The older one gets the more one becomes aware of the fact that "new" ideas are
simply old ideas, re-labeled...

~~~
nickpsecurity
Even more, Toyota recently went back to it a bit by opening a plant where the
work is done by people instead of machines. Got significant improvements in a
short-time from worker innovation. Concept still works.

